# Petrol in Spain



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello all,

My first question here is in regard to Shell petrol stations. I am driving from Bilbao in early October to Valencia for a week's holiday and a look around. I will then return to the UK via Santander. 
I only use Shell petrol in my car and as the consumption is rather heavy, (20 mpg) I need to find a Shell station near, but not in, Zaragoza. Can anyone advise on a Shell station near there please? 

Martin.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

martin luke said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My first question here is in regard to Shell petrol stations. I am driving from Bilbao in early October to Valencia for a week's holiday and a look around. I will then return to the UK via Santander.
> I only use Shell petrol in my car and as the consumption is rather heavy, (20 mpg) I need to find a Shell station near, but not in, Zaragoza. Can anyone advise on a Shell station near there please?
> ...


this should help Gasolineras Shell - gas.enCooche.com


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I have to ask.....why only Shell fuel?


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> I have to ask.....why only Shell fuel?


Possibly: Shell V-Power - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

Lifetime user of Shell products. Performance from their fuels always good in my vehicles, as opposed to other 'oil majors' products. No reason to change, especially when some of the Shell outlets charge consistently less by 2 or 3p per litre, compared to the supermarkets in the UK.


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

Xabiachica,

Many thanks for the link, it's perfect.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I guess you need to save a couple of pennies having chosen to use a vehicle that only does 20mpg.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> I guess you need to save a couple of pennies having chosen to use a vehicle that only does 20mpg.


Yes but very enjoyable 20mpg's no doubt listening to that lovely V8 growling away.


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> I guess you need to save a couple of pennies having chosen to use a vehicle that only does 20mpg.


No. I don't NEED to save a couple of pennies, but why would anyone pay more for a product when less can be paid. Even the mega wealthy like a bargain.


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

Playamonte,

A man after my own heart. Love V8's, but this one is a 5.3 litre V12. Smooth as they come and so quiet.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't talk, we use a Discovery an Audi and an old LR Defender so none of them 'good' on fuel but I'm not worried what brand of fuel I use...I can't loose sleep over saving a quid on fifty quids worth of fuel, life's too short.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I managed 70 MPG between fill ups once. I reckon you're a load of eco terrorists.


----------



## rikm (Jul 17, 2013)

martin luke said:


> Playamonte,
> 
> A man after my own heart. Love V8's, but this one is a 5.3 litre V12. Smooth as they come and so quiet.


V12 ? What are you driving Martin, an Aston ?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

rikm said:


> V12 ? What are you driving Martin, an Aston ?


5.3 litre V12... I'm gona say it's a Jaguar, just cos it sounds like it could be the Jaguar XK8 or the E-Type.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

martin luke said:


> Playamonte,
> 
> A man after my own heart. Love V8's, but this one is a 5.3 litre V12. Smooth as they come and so quiet.


I bet & yes the Shell stuff is still the best around.
Found this out when moving over here as we were well frighted (and then some) and I filled up with Shell V-Max diesel by mistake in France.
Within 10 miles the difference was obvious and could pull an extra cog on the climbs as well.


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

rikm and richTUK - sorry not to have replied sooner. The V12 is indeed a Jaguar 5.3. It's a 1992 Series 3. Looking forward to the trip in October.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Shell are LPG stockists, ever thought of a conversion?


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

Yes I have, but I don't do a high enough mileage to justify the outlay. I have another car for fun at the other end of the scale (Elise) which returns on average,45mpg.
Other negatives for converting the Jaguar, (Daimler Double Six), are having an unsightly filler cap which would spoil the style of the car. Also, although the price of LPG is about half the cost of petrol, if the price of LPG rose, the advantage would be lost. I have read some reports about camshaft/tappet problems with LPG although I'm not sure what this is founded on. LPG is a cleaner and smoother running fuel I believe. 
As the cost of running it does not cause me sleepless nights, I'll stick to petrol. I wish I could run it more often.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

martin luke said:


> Yes I have, but I don't do a high enough mileage to justify the outlay. I have another car for fun at the other end of the scale (Elise) which returns on average,45mpg.
> Other negatives for converting the Jaguar, (Daimler Double Six), are having an unsightly filler cap which would spoil the style of the car. Also, although the price of LPG is about half the cost of petrol, if the price of LPG rose, the advantage would be lost. I have read some reports about camshaft/tappet problems with LPG although I'm not sure what this is founded on. LPG is a cleaner and smoother running fuel I believe.
> As the cost of running it does not cause me sleepless nights, I'll stick to petrol. I wish I could run it more often.


I know what you mean, economy isn't everything, my BMW X3 2.0 tdi only returns circa 33 mpg toddling around The Peak District National Park, I've had it for 2 years and haven't taken it on a motorway. However I suffer from joint problems and it is very comfortable car to drive, and holds the road well, Jeremy Clarkson wouldn't agree as he took one into the middle of a muddy field and couldn't get out, he didn't like the dashboard either.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

As far as the bike goes......I prefer Shell fuel as well.....and I'm fortunate that I have a Shell station about a mile away.

Though if I'm out somewhere (and my tank range is only 300kms) I just have to get what's available....if it's not Shell then I look for BP......failing that, Repsol. There's no way I'll use any of these unknown brands in it.

In the car I'll stick any old crap in it though!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

You would no doubt be shocked to see who's tankers service who's tanks.


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

I think we all like our cars for different reasons. Be a boring world if we all liked the same things would it not? 

I'm not a fan of JC, (I enjoyed the original TG when it was relevant to cars) but think he is an intelligent person underneath the nonsense that passes for a motoring enthusiasts programme. It's really light entertainment for the people who enjoy that type of offering.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

There's a Shell station near us, also a Repsol but there's also an independent fuel station that, usually charges between 7 and 9 cents a litre less than the big boys. So guess where I go?

My car is a mere Merc diesel estate 2.1 litre. Is it really worth buying the Shell V power diesel for my car? 'm not bothered about performance but I will if it means more MPG as it means it's better in the long run.


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

crookesey said:


> You would no doubt be shocked to see who's tankers service who's tanks.


Yes, they all use each others tankers, but, it is the detergents/additives that go in the Shell deliveries which make the difference. 
I had to fill up with BP ultimate once as the Shell garages were few and far between (in Wales with the Elise). A short while later the MIL light came on. First time ever in 6 years of ownwership. Ran it down and re-filled with Shell V Power + Nitro and it is back to normal.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> There's a Shell station near us, also a Repsol but there's also an independent fuel station that, usually charges between 7 and 9 cents a litre less than the big boys. So guess where I go?
> 
> My car is a mere Merc diesel estate 2.1 litre. Is it really worth buying the Shell V power diesel for my car? 'm not bothered about performance but I will if it means more MPG as it means it's better in the long run.


No not IMO, but come the time for its ITV then yes fill up the tank a week before the test as this will help the emissions.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

martin luke said:


> Yes, they all use each others tankers, but, it is the detergents/additives that go in the Shell deliveries which make the difference.
> I had to fill up with BP ultimate once as the Shell garages were few and far between (in Wales with the Elise). A short while later the MIL light came on. First time ever in 6 years of ownwership. Ran it down and re-filled with Shell V Power + Nitro and it is back to normal.


Your car warns you about your mother in law?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Your car warns you about your mother in law?



 well spotted.


----------



## martin luke (Aug 4, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Your car warns you about your mother in law?


Ha ha. You could be onto something here! 

The MIL was new to me. I checked the handbook. Malfunction Indicator Light.
Something about the catalytic converter not reaching its maximum efficiency.
Reset it and its been good ever since.


----------

